
Gary Vaynerchuk Tells How He Built Wine Library TV - oliviakuhn
http://mixergy.com/wine-library-tv-gary-vaynerchuk/
======
anigbrowl
I hope I can get my boss to watch this. He also has 'it' and has built a
little TV show around the concept of entertaining (not just the food, but the
party planning etc.). Thank you so much for posting this.

I have bent over backward to try to stoke his interest in new/social media,
but he wants to make the expensive-looking TV show with big-ticket sponsors
first and collect money off it later. Nobody wants to cough up tens of
thousands to sponsor a media brand that hasn't quite gotten off the ground. If
he would give me a free hand and go the Vaynerchuk route I could make this
work for him easily. Instead he's wedded to a financially top-heavy business
model which combines the worst of all worlds.

He was an innovator back in the 90s of things like diet informercials but he
just does not get the idea of audience-building on the internet and is
avowedly technophobic. You would laugh/cry if I told you how this plays out
day-by-day.

I know it's kind of antithetical to 'hacker news', but does anyone else have
experience of dragging an unwilling boss or co-worker into a modern paradigm?
How did you get them to let go of the anchor that was visibly sinking the
venture?

~~~
umjames
I often find that when a boss is stuck in the dark ages of technology, the
best route is to work around them. If they don't expicitly tell you how to do
something, do it the way you want, but be prepared to fix it if something goes
wrong.

If they do tell you to use some antiquated method and won't budge, then do it
that way. When it doesn't work, they'll move on to the next bad idea.
Eventually, they'll exhaust all of their options and will choose the best of
the worst. Your job is to be out of there by then.

~~~
anigbrowl
Thanks. This is not new, but it's reassuring to know it's not just me thinking
along these lines.

------
vaksel
wow I didn't know he was an investor in twitter

